# Metal and Reptiles



## Dubya (Oct 25, 2012)

Here's a little treat for BatGirl1 and all Metal/Reptile lovers. I am showing my age with these links. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/VJG4jdXHitY

http://youtu.be/ln8-Y-fIbqM


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 25, 2012)

Godzilla is great!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Haha  oh lemmy... I have never seen motorhead live, however was kind of a headbanger back in the day.have seen slayer, king diamond, anthrax, metallica, helloween, savatage...so many.mostly in boston at either the paradise or the channel.metallica was in rhode island though.rode under a truck bed cover in the rain all the way there and back (from mass) haha. I was quite a bit younger then too... haha. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


My favorite blue oyster cult was don't fear the reaper and burnin' for you...haha but I get your choices of songs...reptillian. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

